# Question for Chas: 2009 585 Optimum Colors



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Chas,
Am considering a 585 Optimum but am not enthralled with the current colors/paint schemes. Are there changes planned for 2009?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

leesub said:


> Chas,
> Am considering a 585 Optimum but am not enthralled with the current colors/paint schemes. Are there changes planned for 2009?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For 2009, the 585 Optimum will be available in a black/red paint scheme. I don't have any images to post yet, but our website ( www.lookcycle-usa.com ) should be updated with the 2009 bikes soon.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## hub-bub (Mar 1, 2004)

*2009 586 & 595 colors???*

Hi Chas, 

Sorry to piggy-back on this thread, but since you're "in the know", could you also clue me in to what the 2009 color schemes will be for the 586 & 595? 

I would love to see the 586 in a white/nude carbon scheme like the 2008 595 but maybe I'm dreaming...

Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

*cyclingnews.com has some 2009 pictures*

On the cyclingnews.com website in the tech section there are 2009 Look pictures


----------



## hub-bub (Mar 1, 2004)

*2009 LOOK paint jobs*

fah35,

Thanks for the tip! It's been a while since I visited cyclingnews.com. 

I checked out the 2009 Look images. I'm excited that the 586's Pro Team paint job is black & white (with a little gold thrown in for an accent of color) but I'm disappointed that it has "swooshy/swoopy curve" graphics that are similar to what most other manufacturers like Specialized and Giant use. Look's curved graphics don't even accentuate the integrated seat tube design or express continuity from the top tube down the head tube to the fork. I think the 2008 paint jobs were a little more purposeful, bold and clean (except that they had the name LOOK in huge letters everywhere...but I was OK with that).


----------



## chrizzach (Jul 23, 2008)

frames & colours

KLICK


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

hmm..where is the white 566 frameset?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the new Optimum color scheme.


----------

